

Twitter Search is Now 3x Faster - pathik
http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-now-3x-faster_1656.html

======
saurik
I personally didn't find them slow before. What I /did/ find is that they were
useless: you can only search a reasonably recent time period, and all search
results (even things like @mentions to your own account) get hard-limited
after 800 results. I'd much rather they didn't get faster but simply became
more useful. As it is, finding "important" tweets based on search terms works
better using Google than using Twitter.

I mean: if you have a lot of people talking to you (maybe you just released a
new version of a product that has over ten million users) it can actually
become impossible to see what people are saying because it falls over the 800
window. I seriously got frustrated one day and wrote a program to log tweets
sent to me so I wouldn't lose them. :(

